# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Competition unmanned vehicles >  Autonomous Vehicle Competition, SparkFun Electronics Inc., USA

## Airicist

Organizer - SparkFun Electronics Inc.

Home page - avc.sparkfun.com

----------


## Airicist

SparkFun Autonomous Vehicle Competition 2013 Course Preview 

 Published on Mar 14, 2013




> Join us June 8th at the Boulder Reservoir in Boulder Colorado for the annual SparkFun Autonomous Vehicle competition!

----------


## Airicist

SparkFun AVC Course Preview 2014! 

 Published on Apr 17, 2014




> SparkFun's 2014 Autonomous Vehicle Competition will be help at the Boulder reservior on June 21st! In this video, master of ceremonies Rob goes over the differences for this year's competition!

----------


## Airicist

AVC 2014 LIVE! 

Streamed live on Jun 21, 2014

----------


## Airicist

SparkFun AVC 2015!

Published on Jul 13, 2015




> The 2015 SparkFun Autonomous Vehicle Competition has come and gone, but if we have an action-packed recap for anyone wanting to relive all the glory that was this year's AVC! If you were at SparkFun HQ for the festivities, you probably saw at least a few SparkFunions wandering the courses armed with video cameras (so if you didn’t make it out to see the races, don’t despair). Here’s what they were up to!

----------


## Airicist

AVC 2016: Classic Autonomous Vehicle Competition

Published on Oct 10, 20




> This year's Classic AVC was bigger and better than ever! We made a lot o new additions to the track this year, including multiple tracks, a dirt section, and a ball pit. Plus, all your favorite classic obstacles are still very much in play. Stay tuned for parts 2 and 3, featuring combat bots, and PRS!

----------

